# August photo contest



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

The theme for this month's contest is "Going into Fall" So post your best getting ready for fall pics or fall pics or back to school pics, etc

We'll take entries until 8/26


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Since I don't have any fall-like pictures of Enzo yet, I'm going to submit my "brother" (aka my dad's golden) Kaine. This is Kaine when he was about 2-3 months old.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm submitting this one of Ranger - notice the autumn-like colours in the background.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Here's Nitro, who wouldnt want to hang out in front of the Chimera on a nice fall nite??? I will post Nash's pic when I get home from work....


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

BTW, Ranger u look adorable ::wavey:


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Hmmmmm... 

We have some fall leaves down already, so I might have something later.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Tough Category !!!


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

My submission #1:

Gilmour @ 4 weeks:


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

My submission #2:

Comet, as a young man, saying "Oh noes! I don't wanna fall into that big pit of cats that just appeared in the yard!"


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm such an idiot. I thought I read "Going TO Fall" LOL

I'll look again LOL


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Hahahahaha! Loved the last pic and then the post under it! Thanks for cheering me up on this cloudy morning!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

NuttinButGoldens said:


> I'm such an idiot. I thought I read "Going TO Fall" LOL
> 
> I'll look again LOL


Awesome, made my day too!! Great Pic...!!!!!:


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jul 6, 2008)

Here's Riley sporting his safety vest for hunting season:


----------



## West (Jul 9, 2010)

This is my first contest entry, so I really don't know if I can post more than one pic, so you tell me and, if one is the limit, I'll edit and choose.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

*Liam back to school*

Here was a picture I took previously of "Liam back to school"


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Rob's GRs said:


> Here was a picture I took previously of "Liam back to school"


Awwww how cute!!! This has to be my favourite!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Here's my entry:

Baby Lucy Lime & her boyfriend Molson on their first date, going in for the first kiss! :smooch::smooch:








And another of my favourite fall pics just for fun:


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Gunner enjoying Fall


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

One more of Nitro, after all fall is all about football season!!!!


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

rob's grs said:


> here was a picture i took previously of "liam back to school"


awesome!..


----------



## ilovemydogs (Jan 22, 2009)

Duke and Bailey in the leaves.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Only pic I could find of Nash, my brother-in-law is big into civil war reinactment...this is on his front lawn..


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

*Gunner last Halloween*









This was from last fall on Halloween.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I think I want to go trick-or-treating at your house! It looks like you have fun with Halloween. =)


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

NuttinButGoldens said:


> I'm such an idiot. I thought I read "Going TO Fall" LOL
> 
> I'll look again LOL


Sorry had to laugh....going to fall!! :no:


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

One of my favorite fall pics of Daisy...


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Jazz & Jules!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Rob's GRs said:


> Here was a picture I took previously of "Liam back to school"


Too cute..love it!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Great pictures...it's going to be hard to pick this month. Goldens and Fall just go together!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

The photos are all gorgeous!


----------



## dmsl (Jun 7, 2009)

Love them all! Guess I'll have to go paint me some fall leaves....here outside Houston we've got 100 degree weather still....nothing's dropping!


----------



## Hurley'sMommy (Jul 28, 2009)

Hurley loves snuggling on the couch with his favorite Husker blanket watching Football! Go Big Red!


----------



## wyldeflower (Aug 11, 2010)

Last of the Apples


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Here's Ike last Fall after I'd just given him a bath.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Rob's GRs said:


> Here was a picture I took previously of "Liam back to school"


Love it! I'd go back to school too if it meant I got to hang out with Liam.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*My Smooch*

and here's Smooch!!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

This was taken by my Granddaughter the Fall before we lost Bobby.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Gorgeous photos of beautiful goldens!


----------



## animallover (Jul 18, 2010)

They are all just beautiful babies!!!!!!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Finally, a use for this fall themed photo of Jack! Here he is with a pretty liquid amber leaf


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

*Fall naptime*

My angel Cody catching a quick nap in the fall sunshine while on a hike at twelve and a half years old.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Finn at a Pumpkin Patch


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

I love, love, LOVE Molson's pictures.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Finn's Fan said:


> My angel Cody catching a quick nap in the fall sunshine while on a hike at twelve and a half years old.



Love this pic! I don't think I've seen too many pics of Cody. What a beautiful dog! The expression is all Golden.


----------



## SimTek (Dec 21, 2007)

Samantha "Sam Dog" playing in the Fall leaves..


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

OK. Finally got new batteries for the camera.

This is Jacks on the front walk with his much beleaguered ducky today.


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Baby Parker last fall when he was ALL legs


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Attach]82206[/attach]


----------



## Hines86 (Oct 15, 2009)

Hines playing in the leaves.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Tango and Tally celebrate the very earliest Fall trees in Maine:


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

look for the voting poll this weekend.


----------

